# My 35L Fish Tank



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my fish tank, I have Endlers, Embers and Pygmy Corydoras










I also have another tank which I Just have 1 male Betta in there because he attacks anything else :lol:

This is a video of him, just recovered from popeye, bless him
YouTube - Lotus my Betta recovered from Pop-eye!.mpg










Hope you like my pics


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice  I have a 35L tank that I haven't filled yet, just can't decide


----------

